# Costa Rica 2008 I



## FalkenFisch (10. März 2008)

Ich öffne meine Augen und schaue auf den Wecker . . . 04:45 Uhr . . . perfektes Timing! Um fünf wollte ich aufstehen. Ein Sieg des Unterbewusstseins über die Technik. Zugegebenermaßen allerdings auch dadurch erleichtert, dass mein Bett an der Pazifikküste Costa Ricas steht und ich daher 7 Stunden Zeitunterschied habe, Zuhause ist es also bereits fast Mittag.

   Nun sollte es also endlich losgehen. 5 Ausfahrten auf den tiefblauen Pazifik liegen vor mir. 

Die Anreise verlief planmäßig. Zunächst von Hamburg nach Frankfurt/Main. Von dort aus dann mit Zwischenlandung in Santo Domingo nach San Jose/Costa Rica. Eine Nacht dort im Hotel verbringen und am nächsten Tag mit einer kleinen einmotorigen Propellermaschine auf die Pazifikseite. Die Flughöhe hierbei liegt bei ziemlich genau 900 Fuß, was einen herrlichen Blick auf den Mangroven-Regenwald zulässt.

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/5060/bild068sn6.jpg

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/7684/bild073wf8.jpg

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/583/bild084rs3.jpg

 Im Vorfeld hatte ich viele Fangmeldungen aus der Region studiert. Das klang alles nicht so richtig gut. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die "fishing reports" der Anbieter ja häufig noch eine große Portion "advertising" beinhalten . . . nun gut. 

 Ich trete aus meinem klimatisierten Hotelzimmer ins Freie und sofort zieht mich der morgendliche Dschungel in seinen Bann. Warme, duftende, feuchte Luft und unzählige Vogel- und Affenstimmen erzeugen eine wunderschöne friedliche Atmosphäre. Die Sonne geht langsam auf und lässt die Wolken zartrosa leuchten.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/2139/bild163rv9.jpg

 Das Boot verlässt so gegen 06:00 Uhr den Steg und macht sich auf den Weg, den Flusslauf des Rio Sierpe zur Mündung hinunter und dann auf den Pazifik hinaus. Geschleppt wird mit drei oder vier Ruten der 30lbs-Klasse mit Ballyhoo sowie einer 50lbs.-Rute mit wechselnden Lures auf Marlin. Kaum, dass wir so 15 Minuten alle Ruten im Wasser hatten, bereits der erste Strike! Aber der Fisch nimmt nur kurz Leine und teilt unseren Ballyhoo sauber in zwei Teile. Das Schwanzteil verschlingt er, das Kopfteil mit dem Haken lässt er uns übrig . . . 

Das war für die nächsten Stunden der einzige Fischkontakt. Hin und wieder sehen wir einen Sail in einigen hundert Metern Entfernung springen. Einmal auch einen kleinen Marlin. Aber für unsere Köder interessiert sich niemand. Bis gegen 11:45 Uhr dann doch unvermittelt eine Rolle kreischt. Ein Mahi-Mahi konnte einem der Ballyhoos nicht widerstehen und wird kurze Zeit später in der eisgekühlten Fischkiste verstaut. 

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/6309/bild143ns5.jpg

 Und nun wurde es ganz plötzlich lebhaft. Von 12:00 bis 14:00 Uhr gab es quasi keine ruhige Minute mehr. Allerdings waren es lediglich Bonitos, die sich die Ehre gaben. 8 Stück konnten wir landen, einige weitere zerstückelten lediglich unsere Ballyhoos. 

   Ein weiterer Mahi-Mahi rundete das Bild des Tages ab

  2 Mahis, 8 Bonitos . . . nur die Sailfische wollen nicht beißen.             
   Abends gab es dann Mahi-Mahi gegrillt und satt . . . eine Delikatesse die man ja hierzulande leider nicht antreffen kann.

Der zweite Tag startet erneut um 06:00 Uhr am Steg. Wieder sind die Köder erst recht kurz im Wasser, bekommen wir gegen 09:154 den ersten Strike. Und heute hängt der Fisch. Erneut ein Mahi-Mahi . . . das Abendessen ist also schon mal gesichert.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/5139/bild169cj3.jpg

 Die nächsten Stunden steigen regelmäßig weitere Fische ein. Einige halbieren erneut unsere Ballyhoos (Bonitos??), zwei verliere ich nach kurzem Kontakt. Aber zwei weitere Mahi-Mahis bleiben auch hängen und kommen in die Kiste. Der größte mit immerhin 42lbs. ein wirklich schöner Fisch.

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/2913/bild181ch8.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/1578/bild185hi7.jpg

 Plötzlich taucht ein sehr großes graues Schiff aus dem Dunst des Horizontes auf und wir werden bald darauf angefunkt. Internationale Küstenwache! Zunächst wird der Kapitän interviewt, dann darf ich selber ans Funkgerät und kann eine Viertelstunde lang erklären, wer ich bin, wie ich heiße, woher ich komme, was ich hier machen . . . und ob ich eine "fishing license" erworben habe. Sehr erfreut nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass die Gewässer hier offensichtlich zumindest sporadisch überprüft werden. Am letzten Tag "lief" uns dann auch noch mal die nationale Küstenwache über den Weg. Allerdings ohne uns zu behelligen.

Gegen Mittag erspähen wir dann eine Herde Delfine beim Jagen. Darunter sind entweder Thunfische oder Bonitos. Wir kreuzen einige Zeit mit der Herde, können aber keinen Biss bekommen und machen uns auf den Weg zurück.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6674/bild201ar7.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6491/bild212vo6.jpg

  Insgesamt also 3 Mahi Mahi, die Sailfische aber beschränken sich auf das Springen.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/1390/bild234ok3.jpg

 Abends gibt es dann Carpaccio vom Mahi-Mahi (zum sterben lecker). Zum Hauptgang den Fisch gebacken mit Tomaten und dazu (um mir als Deutschem eine besondere Freude zu machen) Sauerkraut mit rohen Mahi-Mahi-Streifen und Nelken.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/3482/bild242ne4.jpg


----------



## MefoProf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 I*

Schöner Bericht aus einem traumhaften Land  mit schönen Fischen#6. War vor einigen Jahren auch mal dort und war einfach nur begeistert, obwohl ich nicht gefischt habe. Damals waren ziemlich viele Amis dort zum Big Game fischen. Die haben auch ganz gut gefangen, aber ihr seid ja offensichtlich auch nicht entäuscht worden. Gibt ja anscheinend noch einen 2. Teil oder |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 I*

Klasse Bericht mit tollen Fotos! Insbesondere das 42 lbs Doradoweibchen ist ein ordentlicher Brummer!


----------



## HarryO. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 I*

AARRGH....Carpaccio vom Mahi-Mahi :k

...mal die 2 anderen berichte lesen. ging ja schonmal gut los#6


----------



## marlin2304 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 I*

Super Bericht, traumhaft!


----------

